# Konrad Curze / Night Haunter



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey, i recently read about Night Haunter's supposed demise, and I was just interested in what theories or thoughts you guys may have on the subject.
Thanks, 
Malferion


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Night Haunter is dead. This is a confirmed fact. The recent novels _Soul Hunter _and _Blood Reaver_, who's main character Talos was one of Curze's inner circle, was present when he was beheaded by a callidus assassin. Some of the other characters also mention that they were there when it happened. 

Unless you're a follower of Lux, one of our more... radical... members, this fact is now indisputable.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but there's no "supposed" about it.

He was beheaded, there was even a flashback in a book about it.

But rather than think about how it sucks for a chaos legion to lose their Primarch when another legion can actually field theirs, think of it as a testament to how awesome he was, and how he has influenced his son's to perfect their craft of fear.

In my opinion, other legions may have awesomely powerful Daemon Primarchs that are still alive, but they'll never be as awesome or cool as the Night Haunter. In my opinion, he was as close to a noble hero that the Chaos Legions have, a man of split personality, who chose to die to make his point. He sacrificed his life to vindicate himself from his accused crimes...

And he also taught me what an act of vindication is.

So yeah, my words don't do him justice, and I'm pretty much rambling on over here, butchering grammar and not really giving you a valid point.

So I'll stop now.

Edit: I have been ninja'd...

Fair play Fist!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

He had a papier mache head damnit!!


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

The video feed may have cut out but we have an eye witness account of the deed in _Lord of the Night_ (possibly _Soul Hunter_ too but I can't remember if Talos was actually there for the deed or just the vengeance).

Ultimately Night Haunter made the ultimate sacrifice, first his humanity and then his life. 

My question though is whether that final sacrifice was on behalf of his sons (showing them how dedicated they must be) or the Imperium (fracturing one of the greatest threats remaining to it after the Heresy) or both?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

!!!!SPOILERS!!!!

Konrad Cruze did not love his Legion, he did not love his sons. To him they were corrupted, they were thieves and murderers, they were men he would have killed as he been on his homeworld. The final chapter of _Soul Hunter_ is quite clear about this:

_"Many will claim to lead our Legion in the years after_
_I am gone._
_Many will claim that they - and they alone - are my_
_appointed successor._
_I hate this Legion, Talos._
_I destroyed its world to stem the flow of poison._
_I will be vindicated soon, and the truest lesson of the_
_Night Lords will be taught._
_Do you truly believe I care what happens to any of you after my death?"_

_- The Primarch Konrad Cruze_
_Soul Hunter, pg. 395_

Of all the Primarchs -- he was the only one, in my honest opinion, to be true in his convictions.


----------



## Preysight (Oct 18, 2010)

Howdy Malferion,

pretty much what everyone else said above, Curze is dead. I'm not sure what you've read, but I would point you in the direction of 3 books that I have myself- Lord of the Night by Simon Spurrier, Soul Hunter by the great ADB, and the most recently published Blood Reaver also by ADB. Thats all the books I have on this Legion I'm sure there are audio drama (I don't do those- I really hope they make these available in written format soon) and Index astares II (which I don't have myself).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep, he's a goner. the Callidus assassin had his head in her hands as she legged it, along with several other trinkets.

What was said about him not loving his legion is partly true, in so much that the majority ended up being exactly being the thieves he thought them to be, apart from Talos (maybe others) who still honours the way Night Haunter attempted to create.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Weapon said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but there's no "supposed" about it.
> 
> He was beheaded, there was even a flashback in a book about it.
> 
> ...


To be honest most of the Deamon Primarchs probably don't care about the legions they left behind. The Chaos legions worship their primarchs like gods and occasionally the primarch will use them to achieve an objective. Such as Angron with the world eaters on Armageddon. Magnus probably cares a little, but he really isn't to fussed about sacrificing hundreds of his warriors to achieve an objective.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Magnus liked his Legion thru and thru, even after ascension. Same with Logar. Logar was willing to die by Corax hand to save his Sons. Magnus although wanted to remain loyal to the end couldnt allow his Sons to perish at the very end. Then he was Genuily upset when Ahrimon reduced more than half the survivores to Armore Husks. 

I havent Read Lord of the Night, but I read both ADBs Books, and I know in LotN the DP (i belive) quated something about the Split Personality Konrad had. One was the Konrad Cruze, sone of the Emperor, Fair and rightous, and he loved his sons. The other was Night Haunter, blood thirsty, Vindictaion, feed off fear, and he despise what he was and his Legion. Blood Reaver showed this aswell. Talos remember before the end how Konrad was confused and lost one second, and perfectly clear and understanding the next. ne side was caring, and the other was cruel.


Hes dead now... no doubt about that thanks to Soul Hunter.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Magnus liked his Legion thru and thru, even after ascension. Same with Logar. Logar was willing to die by Corax hand to save his Sons. Magnus although wanted to remain loyal to the end couldnt allow his Sons to perish at the very end. Then he was Genuily upset when Ahrimon reduced more than half the survivores to Armore Husks.
> 
> 
> I havent Read Lord of the Night, but I read both ADBs Books, and I know in LotN the DP (i belive) quated something about the Split Personality Konrad had. One was the Konrad Cruze, sone of the Emperor, Fair and rightous, and he loved his sons. The other was Night Haunter, blood thirsty, Vindictaion, feed off fear, and he despise what he was and his Legion. Blood Reaver showed this aswell. Talos remember before the end how Konrad was confused and lost one second, and perfectly clear and understanding the next. ne side was caring, and the other was cruel.


Wow, usually im not a grammar nazi, but dude, run that through a spell checker.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

He dead the end do not pass go do not 200 dollars...

I actually used this KKonrad is dead idea for my Soulless army. Their fluff is basically in a nutshell they worship a lesser chaos god of fear which they believe is the embodiment of konrad, but it is debated that this may be a ploy from the chaos gods for their service.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

ok thanks guys for clearing that up for me. I'm not very educated on 40k fluff, so sorry if I irritated anybody with this question.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Wow, usually im not a grammar nazi, but dude, run that through a spell checker.


K... by the its *I'm* and *Nazi*... with a Capable N... Grammar you know k:.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, because those tiny errors made a huge difference to my post. Your post was one of the worst i've seen in ages.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Konrad Curze is alive, the only ones who attest to his death are his most trusted followers such as Talos. They attest to his death due to being ordered to do so, Konrad Curze needed to vanish in order to truly be free. He knew the assassins would never stop coming, he knew the imperium would never grant him peace. Thus Konrad Curze faked his death, he ordered those present in the room to state that he died. As for the assassin she never killed Curze, rather her personal log was doctored and she was then killed by Talos to ensure she never told anyone that Curze survived.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Necromancy.
This thread is over two years old, I think it's well past it's sell by date here.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I love how someone can mention Lux's name, and then like a crippled bowlegged beetlejuice, he arrives. 

2 years later, but still. He arrives, godammit.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Necromancy.
> This thread is over two years old, I think it's well past it's sell by date here.


Nonsense, this thread is still entirely relevant to the discussion of Konrad Curze and his questionable whereabouts.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Thread closed. If you want to start a new topic please feel free but don't dredge up the corpses of two years ago. Thank you.


----------

